# Double Smoked Ham  (Bear Style)



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2015)

*Double Smoked Ham (Bear Style)*

I made a Step by Step of Smoking 2 Hams, and one of Smoking 4 Hams, so I figured it’s time to do a Single Ham.
These are still the Best Hams I’ve ever eaten, so might as well go for it.

Also Mrs Bear found this Fully Cooked Shank Portion Ham on sale for 99 cents per pound, so this 9.41 LB Ham only cost $9.32.
I’d rather Smoke the Butt Portion, but WTH—It was only 99 Cents!!!

You will see I got to use my Basting Trick again, by putting all the Skin & Fat Trimmings in a Foil Pan with holes punched in the bottom, so the melting juices can drip down on the Ham throughout the whole Smoke.

Before I get started, here are the ingredients for the Glaze I used near the end of the smoke. I normally put this on for the last hour, but this time I put it on an hour earlier, because I didn’t jack up the heat for the last hour.

*Glaze:*
Brown Sugar-------------------------1/2 Cup
Maple Syrup--------------------------1/3 Cup
Ground Mustard----------------------1/2 tsp
Ground Cinnamon--------------------1/4 tsp
Ground Ginger------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Cloves------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Nutmeg-----------------------1/8 tsp

Heat in Microwave, and stir well before applying:


*OK--Here we go:*

The following is how I did it, but other ways are fine. These are all only suggestions.

Remove Ham from store wrapping, rinse well, and trim most of the exterior fat from the Hams (save fat trimmings).
Make cuts in surface of Hams, about 1/4" to 1/2" deep, all around the Ham, with openings of cuts pointing upward to catch basting juices.
Pat Ham dry, and place on a wire cooling rack, in a foil pan.
This time I put the Ham in position #4 in my new MES 40 Gen #2.5, and I put all of the fat trimmings on another rack, in position #1, above the Hams.
The fat will drip down and baste the Ham.
Note: This Smoker has 6 Racks, instead of 4.

*Here is how my times & temps went:*
8:30----------Preheat to 200˚. Also fill 2 rows of AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
9:00----------Put Ham & fat in position. Also put AMNPS on Rack in #6 Position.
9:15----------Internal Temp——39°
10:00---------IT—-50°
10:30---------IT—-66°
11:00---------IT----82°
12:00---------IT—-106°
1:00-----------IT----122°
2:00-----------IT----135°—-Open door & Apply Glaze with Spoon——Heat Dropped down to 150°.
2:08-----------IT—-136°———Smoker temp back to 208°.
2:30-----------IT—-138°———Smoker temp at 201°.
3:00-----------IT—-140°
3:30-----------IT—-142°——-Reset Smoker to 150° to stop cooking.
4:00-----------IT——144°
4:20-----------IT——144°————Pull Ham
4:30-----------Slice and eat.



Thanks For Stopping By,

Bear



My new MES 40 Gen #2.5 has taken over the active platform:








Closer Look:







Current Victim——9.41 LB Ham, Shank Portion, Fully Cooked & Smoked:







Before Trimming:







Trimmed, with Skin & Fat removed & saved in “Green” container:







New experiment—Clothes pins holding probe cables to keep probes in place:







I’m still doing tests, so I have a probe on each side of the rack the Ham will be on:







All the Skin & Fat Trimmings in a Pan with holes punched in bottom. This will baste the Ham through the Smoke:







Through the glass, you can see Basting Fat pan on #1 Rack, and Ham on #4 Rack:







Burning Pellets separated from unburned pellets for future use:







Ham at 144°, and time to remove:







Basting Pan of Skin & Fat is mostly spent after 7 hours:







Ham ready for slicing. Note how the cuts I made when prepping opened up to accept juices & Glaze.
Drippings in bottom of Pan will be used to make Ham Gravy:







Another View before slicing:







First few slices—For Supper:







Too be sliced Thin for “Ham & Eggs”, and for Sammies:







Bear’s first Helping for Supper———Mrs Bear’s Awesome Ham Gravy on Mashed Taters. Also Sugar Snap Peas:


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2015)

Bear wow what a meal to awaken to from my nap.Now I am super hungry thanks for sharing and the recipe for the glaze.

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Oct 8, 2015)

I sure wish your pics would come up on my computer, dang work restrictions!!!! 

I will check it out from my phone.

DS


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 8, 2015)

WOW,  another hunk of meat to look for good sales.  Gotta keep that freezer full!
Points for another great step by step!
:points:


----------



## gary s (Oct 8, 2015)

Makes my mouth water, I love ham and that looks fantastic, Looks like the new smoker

is doing it's job  Nice job as usual my friend  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



















Gary


----------



## driedstick (Oct 8, 2015)

YEPPERS Looks great - Nice Job Bear!!! 

DS


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2015)

That looks soooooo gooooood.      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I only have one in the freezer since the last sale, been just kinda keeping it but I just might have to make it now.


----------



## gary s (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey Bear  I think you need to send your new smoker down here so I can do do some further testing

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bear wow what a meal to awaken to from my nap.Now I am super hungry thanks for sharing and the recipe for the glaze.
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


driedstick said:


> I sure wish your pics would come up on my computer, dang work restrictions!!!!
> 
> I will check it out from my phone.
> 
> DS





driedstick said:


> YEPPERS Looks great - Nice Job Bear!!!
> 
> DS


Thank You DS !!

Bear


----------



## jillgadget (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like I have another meal to try.. yum. Thanks.  Great idea with the fat drippings.


----------



## dr k (Oct 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> *Double Smoked Ham   (Bear Style)*
> 
> I made a Step by Step of Smoking 2 Hams, and one of Smoking 4 Hams, so I figured it’s time to do a Single Ham.
> 
> ...













-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Oct 8, 2015)

More Points !!!!!!!!!


----------



## old bones (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks Great!!    I need to pick up a few hams.  This is the only way we'll make a ham.

Points are well earned..


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> WOW, another hunk of meat to look for good sales. Gotta keep that freezer full!
> Points for another great step by step!


Thanks Steve!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


gary s said:


> Makes my mouth water, I love ham and that looks fantastic, Looks like the new smoker
> 
> is doing it's job  Nice job as usual my friend
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary---And for the Point !!

Yup---New Smoker's working Great !!

Bear


c farmer said:


> That looks soooooo gooooood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Adam!!  And for the Point !!

LOL---I hate Frozen Hams!!----Gotta Heat 'em up & put some smoke on 'em!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dannylang (Oct 9, 2015)

bear that great looking ham there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dannylang


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Bear  I think you need to send your new smoker down here so I can do do some further testing
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, but I've seen the Awesome Stuff you turn out on that Machine of Yours!!

Bear


JillGadget said:


> Looks like I have another meal to try.. yum. Thanks. Great idea with the fat drippings.


Thank You Jill !!

Glad You Like It !!

Bear


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 9, 2015)

Great post as usual, Bear.  I have been thinking about a nice ham all week.  The wife asked me what I was gonna do this weekend and I told her "Bear talked me into doing a double smoked ham"  Off to the store I go.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 9, 2015)

Very, very nice smoke Bear !  That looks awesome....  Great price Mrs. Bear found too !     Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr K said:


> -Kurt


Thanks Kurt !!

Bear


Brickguy221 said:


> More Points !!!!!!!!!


Thank You!!

Bear


Old Bones said:


> Looks Great!!    I need to pick up a few hams.  This is the only way we'll make a ham.
> 
> Points are well earned..


Thank You!!

Bear

And Thank You Guys for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2015)

dannylang said:


> bear that great looking ham there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny!!

And Thanks for the Point!!

Bear


hamrhead1971 said:


> Great post as usual, Bear. I have been thinking about a nice ham all week. The wife asked me what I was gonna do this weekend and I told her "Bear talked me into doing a double smoked ham" Off to the store I go.


LOL---Thanks Hamrhead!!

I'll take the blame!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very, very nice smoke Bear ! That looks awesome.... Great price Mrs. Bear found too !


Thanks Justin!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## cats49er (Nov 19, 2015)

I know the post has been on awhile but it is appropriate for this time of year.I'll be trying one of those come thanksgiving morning.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2015)

Cats49er said:


> I know the post has been on awhile but it is appropriate for this time of year.I'll be trying one of those come thanksgiving morning.Thanks for sharing.


Thank You Cats!!!

You're in for a Treat !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nothing like a Double Smoked Ham.

Bear


----------



## pilch (Nov 21, 2015)

US99c per pound = AU$1.45 per kg.

Ham down here is, at the cheapest, $7.00kg or US$3.50lb (not top quality)

So therefore we are looking at something like $70 to $90 for a reasonable 1/2 ham.

What the hell ya only live once, off to the supermarket to buy a ham tomorrow thanks to Bear.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2015)

Pilch said:


> US99c per pound = AU$1.45 per kg.
> 
> Ham down here is, at the cheapest, $7.00kg or US$3.50lb (not top quality)
> 
> ...


Uh-Oh------I guess I gotta take the blame.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But blame me for the Great Taste too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## revs2ninegrand (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't have a top rack for my Rectec, any ideas on what else to do with the fat?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2015)

revs2ninegrand said:


> I don't have a top rack for my Rectec, any ideas on what else to do with the fat?


My Idea wasn't made for that kind of smoker, but I did run into that before.

That guy used Toothpicks to pin the fat pieces around the top of the Ham. I guess that would be better than just leaving the Fat on the Ham & scoring it, as it could still get some smoke between the fat pieces.

I can't think of any other way to do it, unless you have some way of fixing a pan above the Ham.

Bear


----------



## revs2ninegrand (Nov 25, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> My Idea wasn't made for that kind of smoker, but I did run into that before.
> 
> That guy used Toothpicks to pin the fat pieces around the top of the Ham. I guess that would be better than just leaving the Fat on the Ham & scoring it, as it could still get some smoke between the fat pieces.
> 
> ...


I was going to try and build something but I think it's a bit too last minute! I think the toothpick alternative will have to work, thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2015)

revs2ninegrand said:


> I was going to try and build something but I think it's a bit too last minute! I think the toothpick alternative will have to work, thanks!


Leave some room between the Fat pieces, so you still get smoke to the meat surface.

Bear


----------



## revs2ninegrand (Nov 25, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Leave some room between the Fat pieces, so you still get smoke to the meat surface.
> 
> Bear


Will do! I'll let ya know how it turns out!


----------



## ragilmore (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you for the post, you have solved the question of what this family will have for Christmas 2015. I have just ordered a AMNPS for my new MES and will use it on our ham.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2015)

ragilmore said:


> Thank you for the post, you have solved the question of what this family will have for Christmas 2015. I have just ordered a AMNPS for my new MES and will use it on our ham.


That's Great !!

Just yell (PM) if you run into any questions about my method.

Bear


----------



## travisty (Nov 30, 2015)

WOW!

That looks amazing! I just did a ham myself basically did almost all you did, but didn't think of using the fat and trimings above as a baste, unfortunately I had left them all on, and though it still turned out amazingly delish, there was a lot of fat and skin and things on there that made some of it a bit unpleasant when trimming after cooked. I would have preferred a fully edible and well crusted finished product. Think ill pick one up on post thanksgiving clearance and try again Bear style!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2015)

Travisty said:


> WOW!
> 
> That looks amazing! I just did a ham myself basically did almost all you did, but didn't think of using the fat and trimings above as a baste, unfortunately I had left them all on, and though it still turned out amazingly delish, there was a lot of fat and skin and things on there that made some of it a bit unpleasant when trimming after cooked. I would have preferred a fully edible and well crusted finished product. Think ill pick one up on post thanksgiving clearance and try again Bear style!


That's Great !!

One of the best things about this is that you can get the smoke flavor right down to the part you're going to eat---"The meat", yet you get the benefit of the Fat basting from above.

And once again, Don't be afraid to ask me (PM) if you run into a question.

Bear


----------



## austyn (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Bear

Hows it going?

We have spoken before but not for a few months.

I am going to smoke a cured fresh ham for Christmas ordered straight from the butcher. It will weigh around 4 kilos or 10lbs. I intend to baste it and then hang it from tghe top of my Bradley six rack.

Do you have any suggestions or tips re the time and temp for this whole ham?

Looking forward to hearing from you

Best

Austyn


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2015)

Austyn said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> Hows it going?
> 
> ...


Hi Austyn,

I'm sure you could shorten the time with a higher temp than I use.

However since your Ham is close to the same size as mine was in this Step by Step, using my Temps (to get lots of smoke time), it should be similar.

Maybe an hour or two longer because mine was smaller after trimming most of the fat off & using it for basting.

So I'd say use my Temps and take an hour or 2 longer, or use 20° or 30° higher Temp to make it take the same time as mine took.

Hope that helps.

Bear


----------



## austyn (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Bear

Thanks for the quick reponse - much appreciated

Another quick question in relation to the ham

As it will be freshly cured from the butcher and therefore raw, I will need to ramp up the temperature a little so as to get the heat into the middle and around the bone. If I need to get the IT to around 160 do you think that I should be around 220 for the duration of the cook and until it reaches that IT? That could take a good eight to nine hours I presume?

Thanks Bear

Austyn


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2015)

Austyn said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> Thanks for the quick reponse - much appreciated
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use any lower than 220 on that one. You can use a higher temp if you want.

That's odd that they cured it, but didn't smoke it. I would have had them cure it & smoke it. Then I'd smoke it again to make it "Double Smoked".

You could still do that, but you'd be the one doing both smokes.

You only have to take it to 145° IT, but you can go to 160° if you want.

Personally I'd take it to 150°.

Bear


----------



## austyn (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Bear

I'm beginning to get slightly concerned about this ham that I have ordered (I live in France and therefore sometimes it all gets lost in translation!)

It could be cured, it could be cured and smoked - Its difficult to ascertain. So let's assume that it comes cured but not smoked. Can I cold smoke it for six or seven hours, refrigerate and then hot smoke for six or seven hours at 250 until cooked through until an IT 150 is reached?

Failing that I could cold smoke and then just roast in in the oven for a few hours as normal.

I'd appreciate your advice

Thanks

Austyn


----------



## dr k (Dec 17, 2015)

Austyn said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> I'm beginning to get slightly concerned about this ham that I have ordered (I live in France and therefore sometimes it all gets lost in translation!)
> 
> ...


If unsmoked when you get it, maybe two identical smokes. First with fat on then second trimmed and scored with fat in perforated pan above ham for drip basting. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2015)

Austyn said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> I'm beginning to get slightly concerned about this ham that I have ordered (I live in France and therefore sometimes it all gets lost in translation!)
> 
> ...


See Below.


Dr K said:


> If unsmoked when you get it, maybe two identical smokes. First with fat on then second trimmed and scored with fat in perforated pan above ham for drip basting.
> -Kurt


Austyn,

I would recommend what Kurt said (above) if you get it cured, but unsmoked.

If you get it cured & smoked, I would just follow this Step by Step @ Post #1.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2015)

Dang Bear what do you do with all the food you cook I didn't know that you had a restaurant or just a local food bank. Food Lion has shanks for $.87 this week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang Bear what do you do with all the food you cook I didn't know that you had a restaurant or just a local food bank. Food Lion has shanks for $.87 this week.


That's a Great Price for Shank Ends!!

You should always check to see if they have any Ham Butt Ends too. They are usually only about 20 cents a pound more, and I like the meat to bone ration much better.

Right now one of my stores has this:

Smoked Ham Shank Ends--------$0.99

Smoked Ham Butt Ends-----------$1.19

Bear


----------



## ironhorse07 (Dec 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried this with a spiral sliced ham? My SIL has tasted mine and wants me to do a double smoked ham for her for Christmas, but she wants spiral sliced for presentation and easier to serve. My concern is drying the ham out. My initial thought is to smoke at 120 for 3 hours or so to get some smoke on it then crank the heat to 225 or 250, glaze it and finish it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2015)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Has anyone tried this with a spiral sliced ham? My SIL has tasted mine and wants me to do a double smoked ham for her for Christmas, but she wants spiral sliced for presentation and easier to serve. My concern is drying the ham out. My initial thought is to smoke at 120 for 3 hours or so to get some smoke on it then crank the heat to 225 or 250, glaze it and finish it.


Sure you can do a Spiral Sliced this way too. I personally don't care for Spiral Sliced, because of the lack of fat & they're usually a bit more like a canned Ham. Could be just me.

However if you do it, I would go right to the 225° & keep it there the whole way. That will be plenty of time for a second smoke & it won't be in too long to get dry.

Bear


----------



## ironhorse07 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Sure you can do a Spiral Sliced this way too. I personally don't care for Spiral Sliced, because of the lack of fat & they're usually a bit more like a canned Ham. Could be just me.
> 
> However if you do it, I would go right to the 225° & keep it there the whole way. That will be plenty of time for a second smoke & it won't be in too long to get dry.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, I do have some pork fat stashed in the freezer that I was thinking about putting above it to baste. 225 the whole way sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2015)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Thanks Bear, I do have some pork fat stashed in the freezer that I was thinking about putting above it to baste. 225 the whole way sounds like the way to go.


Sounds like a Plan!!

Putting that fat in a foil pan above, with holes punched near the center would be a big help.

Also the Ham on a wire cooling rack like I use will keep the dripping from getting all over everything below, yet the Smoke can still get all the way around the Ham.

Bear


----------



## waverz (Dec 22, 2015)

Going to be trying this out tomorrow! I'll be a little short on time so I plan on smoking at 225 until I hit desired IT.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2015)

waverz said:


> Going to be trying this out tomorrow! I'll be a little short on time so I plan on smoking at 225 until I hit desired IT.


That's fine!!

That'll work!

Bear


----------



## ironhorse07 (Dec 23, 2015)

waverz said:


> Going to be trying this out tomorrow! I'll be a little short on time so I plan on smoking at 225 until I hit desired IT.


Interested in how this works out.


----------



## ol smoky (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a shank portion on sale for $.89 a pound so I will be trying this next weekend! I will report back with the results


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2015)

ol smoky said:


> I got a shank portion on sale for $.89 a pound so I will be trying this next weekend! I will report back with the results


That's Great !!---Good price!!

Tip:  When they have Shank portions on sale, look to see if they have any Butt portions too. They're usually only 20 cents a pound higher with a much better meat to bone ratio.

Bear


----------



## ol smoky (Dec 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!---Good price!!
> 
> Tip:  When they have Shank portions on sale, look to see if they have any Butt portions too. They're usually only 20 cents a pound higher with a much better meat to bone ratio.
> 
> Bear


thanks for the tip


----------



## gotarace (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks Fantastic John...did you save me a piece? Those double smoked hams are tough to beat...the only way I like them anymore.  Like the six rack option Masterbuilt has in the 40 now. Would work well making jerky on Q-mats. 

Hope you had a great Holiday Season at the Bear's Den!!

Len


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2015)

gotarace said:


> Looks Fantastic John...did you save me a piece? Those double smoked hams are tough to beat...the only way I like them anymore.  Like the six rack option Masterbuilt has in the 40 now. Would work well making jerky on Q-mats.
> 
> Hope you had a great Holiday Season at the Bear's Den!!
> 
> Len


Thank You Len!!

Yes, this thing would be awesome for Jerky, Sticks, or anything else that's thin.

I like it too, because it gives me so many options of different spacing between things.

Good to see you Len, and have a Great New Year!!

And Happy New Year to Everyone Else too!!

Bear


----------



## ol smoky (Jan 3, 2016)

I just put in the $.89 per pound ham shank in for an early dinner. we plan on cutting up the extra and vacuum sealing it for lunches etc for the kids because they love ham. I will post pics when it's done. I'm following bear's recipe to the T so it should be excellent


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2016)

ol smoky said:


> I just put in the $.89 per pound ham shank in for an early dinner. we plan on cutting up the extra and vacuum sealing it for lunches etc for the kids because they love ham. I will post pics when it's done. I'm following bear's recipe to the T so it should be excellent


You'll love it, Ol Smoky!!!

Hard to believe how tasty it is, because it's so easy.

Bear


----------



## ol smoky (Jan 3, 2016)

Its at 135 IT. I just glazed it. Looks really good


----------



## ol smoky (Jan 3, 2016)

Turned out good. I like the glaze, very tasty. cook time ended up almost 11 hrs at 200. THANKYOU 













double smoked shank.JPG



__ ol smoky
__ Jan 3, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2016)

ol smoky said:


> Turned out good. I like the glaze, very tasty. cook time ended up almost 11 hrs at 200. THANKYOU


Looks Great, Ol Smoky!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mine took 8 hours---Maybe yours was bigger.

Glad You like it !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> *Double Smoked Ham   (Bear Style)*
> 
> I made a Step by Step of Smoking 2 Hams, and one of Smoking 4 Hams, so I figured it’s time to do a Single Ham.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of your meat cuts to catch the basting juices. For myself, I don't prefer pork shoulder or shank, the taste is two different aminals [sic]. I've never smoked a ham--pre-cooked or otherwise--and probably won't since although the wife likes ham she only likes it at Easter. Hey--maybe that's when I'll smoke it, weather permitting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> I like the idea of your meat cuts to catch the basting juices. For myself, I don't prefer pork shoulder or shank, the taste is two different aminals [sic]. I've never smoked a ham--pre-cooked or otherwise--and probably won't since although the wife likes ham she only likes it at Easter. Hey--maybe that's when I'll smoke it, weather permitting.


Thanks Rick!!

These ones that I Double Smoke are from the leg, not the shoulder, so these are no different---They are exactly the same.

They are actually regular Hams, but they've been cut in half (Butt Ends and Shank Ends).

So the shops that smoke the Hams cut them in half, then usually remove a few "Ham Steak" slices, and sell what's left "Cheap" as "Butt Ends" and "Shank Ends". Then I smoke those again, and save a lot of $$$.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 9, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Rick!!
> 
> These ones that I Double Smoke are from the leg, not the shoulder, so these are no different---They are exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks yourself! I never heard of butt ends and shank ends. All I really know about ham is that some types are better than others. I thought there were shoulder hams and leg hams. On the leg ham, which is the butt end and which is the shank end? I imagine the butt end is higher up on the leg. Looking at a diagram of a pig it looks like the leg goes up a long way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks yourself! I never heard of butt ends and shank ends. All I really know about ham is that some types are better than others. I thought there were shoulder hams and leg hams. On the leg ham, which is the butt end and which is the shank end? I imagine the butt end is higher up on the leg. Looking at a diagram of a pig it looks like the leg goes up a long way.


The shank end of a ham comes from the lower portion of the pig's leg. The shank half of a ham is usually bigger than the butt half, with more meat, and has a tapered shape. The shank end is easier to carve because it has less tissue connecting the meat to the bone. Some butchers and chefs prefer the shank end of ham, believing the butt end has more gristle and fat.

The butt end of a ham is smaller than the shank end, and the meat is leaner. Because the bone in this portion of the ham has an irregular shape, it is harder to carve. Some cooks prefer the butt end, believing it has a meatier taste.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 9, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> The shank end of a ham comes from the lower portion of the pig's leg. The shank half of a ham is usually bigger than the butt half, with more meat, and has a tapered shape. The shank end is easier to carve because it has less tissue connecting the meat to the bone. Some butchers and chefs prefer the shank end of ham, believing the butt end has more gristle and fat.
> 
> The butt end of a ham is smaller than the shank end, and the meat is leaner. Because the bone in this portion of the ham has an irregular shape, it is harder to carve. Some cooks prefer the butt end, believing it has a meatier taste.
> 
> Bear


Thanks. I think the most prevalent hams in supermarkets are the shank ends.


----------



## whistech (Jan 10, 2016)

Bearcarver, that is a delicious looking ham!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2016)

whistech said:


> Bearcarver, that is a delicious looking ham!


Thank You!!

We Love Double Smoked Hams----Even Mrs Bear !!!!

Bear


----------



## bajabarrister (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks great Bear. My ham is going on the smoker today. Having a bunch of my local Mexican friends over for dinner in San Felipe, Mexico. They go ape because they don't smoke meat here in Mexico, so it is a real treat for them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2016)

bajabarrister said:


> Looks great Bear. My ham is going on the smoker today. Having a bunch of my local Mexican friends over for dinner in San Felipe, Mexico. They go ape because they don't smoke meat here in Mexico, so it is a real treat for them.


Thank You Baja!!

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> My Idea wasn't made for that kind of smoker, but I did run into that before.
> 
> That guy used Toothpicks to pin the fat pieces around the top of the Ham. I guess that would be better than just leaving the Fat on the Ham & scoring it, as it could still get some smoke between the fat pieces.
> I can't think of any other way to do it, unless you have some way of fixing a pan above the Ham.
> ...


The fat in the pan above the ham is just genius! I cannot wait to try this, I just sent my wife a photo of the finished product to get her thinking about it. :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> The fat in the pan above the ham is just genius! I cannot wait to try this, I just sent my wife a photo of the finished product to get her thinking about it.


Thank You!!

That was a good move---sending her the Pic!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> That was a good move---sending her the Pic!!
> 
> ...


Just picked this up today. I couldnt find the same one you had so I got this semi boneless one. There's not much fat but can I still trim off all the skin and use it in a pan above the ham? I'm going to toss it on tomorrow, this will be my first ham.












image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 15, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> Just picked this up today. I couldnt find the same one you had so I got this semi boneless one. There's not much fat but can I still trim off all the skin and use it in a pan above the ham? I'm going to toss it on tomorrow, this will be my first ham.


Sure---You can trim it right to the meat if you want. There should be some fat under the skin. Most people don't eat much of the fat (I used to), so you can put it all in that pan.

Make the holes all close enough to the center of the pan, so all the drips land on the Ham below.

Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Bear.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 15, 2016)

What type of wood is suggested for ham?


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 16, 2016


















image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 16, 2016







Into the smoker it goes.


I wish I took better photos lol.


----------



## ol smoky (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> What type of wood is suggested for ham?


LOL---I'm a Bad one to ask what wood is best.

I use Hickory about 95% of the time on all of my smokes. Can't help it---I love Hickory Smoke!!

Your Pics are Fine!!

Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks guys. I feel the same way about apple wood so that's what I'm going with. Thumbs Up


----------



## daricksta (Jan 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I'm a Bad one to ask what wood is best.
> 
> I use Hickory about 95% of the time on all of my smokes. Can't help it---I love Hickory Smoke!!
> 
> ...


I just read on MSN that the global hickory wood shortage is directly attributable to you, Bear. You use it 95% of the time which has resulted in there being only 5% left...


----------



## dr k (Jan 16, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> I just read on MSN that the global hickory wood shortage is directly attributable to you, Bear. You use it 95% of the time which has resulted in there being only 5% left...


Too funny!  Your like me DaRicksta!  We're one of the five out of four people that have problems with fractions and statistics, but I'm 95% sure I'm wrong most of the time.

-Kurt


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 16, 2016


















image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 16, 2016


















image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 16, 2016







3 hours  in, IT 135 and just put on Bear's glaze. I've been using his step by step the whole way and so far, it's coming along great.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 16, 2016


















image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 16, 2016





Done. I'm not sure why I didn't get the color that Bear gets, maybe I made my cuts too deep. I was a bit worried at the first couple slices because they were a bit dry but as I got down into the ham, it was really moist, overall I'm very happy with the results. The wife and I need yo go out for a bit so we won't get to sit Down to dinner until later, I'm looking forward to some ham gravy with mashed potatoes. 

Thanks for the help Bear.:yahoo:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> I just read on MSN that the global hickory wood shortage is directly attributable to you, Bear. You use it 95% of the time which has resulted in there being only 5% left...


LOL----However my smoke only comes from Hickory Dust turned into Pellets, and that comes from the parts of the tree that are good for construction or furniture. I used to use a lot more Pine than Hickory, in my 400 to 600 pound Bears.

Bear


Jetsknicks1 said:


> Done. I'm not sure why I didn't get the color that Bear gets, maybe I made my cuts too deep. I was a bit worried at the first couple slices because they were a bit dry but as I got down into the ham, it was really moist, overall I'm very happy with the results. The wife and I need yo go out for a bit so we won't get to sit Down to dinner until later, I'm looking forward to some ham gravy with mashed potatoes.
> 
> Thanks for the help Bear.


Looks Great, Jets!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Points.

Your cuts might have been a little deep, but that shouldn't hurt much.

The color might be my Hickory Smoke as opposed to your Apple.

You'll Love it---Guaranteed!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----However my smoke only comes from Hickory Dust turned into Pellets, and that comes from the parts of the tree that are good for construction or furniture. I used to use a lot more Pine than Hickory, in my 400 to 600 pound Bears.
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear and thanks for the points. I think you're right about the cuts, oh well I'll know for next time. It did come out nice and juicy on the inside and I look foward to the next one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> Thanks Bear and thanks for the points. I think you're right about the cuts, oh well I'll know for next time. It did come out nice and juicy on the inside and I look foward to the next one.


I should put that in my Step by Step:

When I score through fat, I just go through the fat to slightly into the meat.

However if I trim the fat off (like on these Hams), I never go deeper than 1/2", and I try to make the cuts across the slope (so the juices get caught in the cuts), not up & down.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----However my smoke only comes from Hickory Dust turned into Pellets, and that comes from the parts of the tree that are good for construction or furniture. I used to use a lot more Pine than Hickory, in my 400 to 600 pound Bears.
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have hickory furniture in my house. The smell alone would drive me so crazy hungry I'd just turn it all into chips or Dust and use it in my smoker.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 16, 2016)

Dr K said:


> Too funny!  Your like me DaRicksta!  We're one of the five out of four people that have problems with fractions and statistics, but I'm 95% sure I'm wrong most of the time.
> 
> -Kurt


One out of the five out of the four? Kurt, how do I figure that out statistically unless you tell me which of us is the one out of the five our of four people and how do I build a fraction out of five divided by four over one and then calculate how much of it would be correct 5% of the time? I was a music major in college and AP English in high school for cryin' out loud!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I should put that in my Step by Step:
> When I score through fat, I just go through the fat to slightly into the meat.
> However if I trim the fat off (like on these Hams), I never go deeper than 1/2", and I try to make the cuts across the slope (so the juices get caught in the cuts), not up & down.
> 
> ...


The cuts being a little too deep and the lack of color are really my only complaints. I liked the result and even more importantly, Mrs JK loved it which gives me free rein to try something new. :banana_smiley:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> The cuts being a little too deep and the lack of color are really my only complaints. I liked the result and even more importantly, Mrs JK loved it which gives me free rein to try something new.


The color could get better using Hickory, but when it comes to a smoked Ham, I wouldn't worry too much about the dark color, because often on a Ham the dark color comes with a pretty tough outer skin.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 17, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> The cuts being a little too deep and the lack of color are really my only complaints. I liked the result and even more importantly, Mrs JK loved it which gives me free rein to try something new.


Does Mrs. JK usually liked smoked meats? My wife loves when I do a great job at pork ribs or beef brisket but otherwise she's not a huge fan of smoked foods.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 17, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> Does Mrs. JK usually liked smoked meats? My wife loves when I do a great job at pork ribs or beef brisket but otherwise she's not a huge fan of smoked foods.















image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 17, 2016





I bought this about 3 months ago, before that I had one that was hand built from scrap by a couple of my buddies. I loved that smoker because of the thought behind it but it was very hard to control and was much more miss than hit so Mrs JK was not a fan, at all. 
 The Char Broil is much easier to control and so far we've done ribs, turkey, pork loins, fatties and ham and she's absolutely loved everything :yahoo:. She wants me to do a brisket next so I'm sure I'll be here looking for advice Thumbs Up


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> The color could get better using Hickory, but when it comes to a smoked Ham, I wouldn't worry too much about the dark color, because often on a Ham the dark color comes with a pretty tough outer skin.
> 
> 
> Bear


It came out tasting great, thanks to your step by step buddy.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 18, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMF is the right place to get that advice. For brisket, the dry rub is important, even if you use just salt and pepper. Foiling meat is a matter of debate here. This year I've resolved not to foil either pork ribs or briskets. Once you learn what works for you, you'll be turning out briskets that is better than at least any franchise BBQ restaurant like Dickey's and Famous Dave's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

I was just printing this out, so I can follow it again on Easter Sunday (3 Days away).

So I figured I should Bump it up for anybody who wants an Awesome Tasting Cheap Ham for Easter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There is Nothing like a Double Smoked Ham, and this year mine is going to cost me 79 Cents per pound !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 23, 2016)

I am doing one Sunday as well.

I'll let you all know how I do with it.

I tried once before and it only came out ok.

It was my own fault.

I, as usual didn't allow enough time.

You can bet your booties I will this time.

Keep on smokin'                            Ed


----------



## ej73 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for bumping this! Great method and idea!

On Sunday, I'm going to do a blend of this recipe and this guy's: (http://howtobbqright.com/smokeaholidayham.html)

I have a WSM, so I think I'll trim some fat, top rack it w/ the holes, go hickory and apple, and do the pineapple glaze and wrap.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> I am doing one Sunday as well.
> 
> I'll let you all know how I do with it.
> 
> ...


That's Great, Ed !!

Never good to hurry too much.

Bear


EJ73 said:


> Thanks for bumping this! Great method and idea!
> 
> On Sunday, I'm going to do a blend of this recipe and this guy's: (http://howtobbqright.com/smokeaholidayham.html)
> 
> I have a WSM, so I think I'll trim some fat, top rack it w/ the holes, go hickory and apple, and do the pineapple glaze and wrap.


Thanks EJ !!

I try to bump this up around the Ham Eating holidays---For last minute Ham Lovers.

However I would choose these over long term Ham smoking too---Cheap, Easy & Awesome. (LOL----That doesn't sound good, but I am talking about a "HAM" !!!)

Bear


----------



## smokin218r (Mar 24, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I was just printing this out, so I can follow it again on Easter Sunday (3 Days away).
> 
> So I figured I should Bump it up for anybody who wants an Awesome Tasting Cheap Ham for Easter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bump Bear! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been wanting to try the double smoke and had forgotten about it till now.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Smokin218R said:


> Thanks for the bump Bear! :points:
> 
> I have been wanting to try the double smoke and had forgotten about it till now.:icon_redface:


All I can say about Bear's step by step is do it! :biggrin: I've used it twice on two different types of ham and they both came out awesome. Thumbs Up:


----------



## smokin218r (Mar 24, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> All I can say about Bear's step by step is do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used a few of Bears sbs and love em.

As I said , almost makes it too easy.


----------



## smokinpoboy (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm definitely using this technique to recook one of the picnic hams I just made. Sound great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2016)

Smokin218R said:


> Thanks for the bump Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Great !!

You'll love it !

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


Jetsknicks1 said:


> All I can say about Bear's step by step is do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I like to hear---Makes it worth it to make all those Step by Step!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *Smokin218R*
> 
> I've used a few of Bears sbs and love em.
> 
> As I said , almost makes it too easy.


Thank You Again!

Glad You like them!

Bear


Smokinpoboy said:


> I'm definitely using this technique to recook one of the picnic hams I just made. Sound great.


Let me know if you have any question---PM me so I don't miss the question.

Bear


----------



## waverz (Mar 25, 2016)

How about a recipe for "Mrs. Bears Awesome Ham gravy"?


----------



## smokinpoboy (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Bear, 

I will. Thanks for putting up all the great ideas.

Bryan


----------



## old bones (Mar 26, 2016)

It looks as if there is going to be a lot of the "Bear's Double Smoke Hams" being made tomorrow.  I think my first smoked ham was a few days after your first posting and we were hooked..   We make around 10 smoked hams during the year for our use a several more for friends.   Nothing like a few fried eggs with some double smoke ham along the side or Mac and Cheese with a few smoked ham chunks added to set it off. I'll save some of the smaller pieces and grind them up and she'll later use that in her deviled eggs.   Today I'm smoking a few hard boiled eggs for her potato salad and a few cheese sticks to snack on.  

This morning I took out a frozen package of ground double smoke ham for tomorrows deviled eggs and tomorrow like many of the others on this site I'll be doing another Bear's Double Smoked Ham.  

Wishing you and your family a Happy Easter...    Once Again, Thanks for taking the time for making the Bears Step-by-Step in the link below..

John   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2016)

waverz said:


> How about a recipe for "Mrs. Bears Awesome Ham gravy"?


OK, I'll Try:

*Mrs Bear's Ham Gravy:*

Collect Drippings from Ham into a sauce pan.

Skim fat off the Drippings.

Add water (How much water depends on how dark the drippings are & how much gravy you want).

Start heating the pan.

Put two TBS of Corn Starch in a cup with a little water, and stir until Corn Starch dissolves.

Add Corn Starch to Gravy mix a little at a time, while stirring, until it's thick enough.

Heat until time to serve.

Bear


----------



## waverz (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks Bear! I figured thats how it was done, just wanted to be sure. 



Bearcarver said:


> OK, I'll Try:
> 
> *Mrs Bear's Ham Gravy:*
> Collect Drippings from Ham into a sauce pan.
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2016)

waverz said:


> Thanks Bear! I figured thats how it was done, just wanted to be sure.


You're Welcome!

Probably a pretty basic & popular recipe, with maybe a few twists here & there.

I love it on my Mashed Taters, but I don't use it on my Ham.

Bear


----------



## mr parx (Mar 26, 2016)

Just a quick note to say I used your instructions as a base, kind of winged it on the glaze, but OH MY is this delicious!  The instructions really took all the reluctance out of me, and one thing you do that I wish everyone did, is give a *time-stamped play-by-play*, to give an idea of how quickly/slowly to expect the temps to rise.  

It made my decision to smoke today and serve tomorrow, and I know you saved me from some impatient, hungry Easter guests.  

Thanks Bear, you're an awesome guide. A real Yoda of smoking. 

Best,

Parx.


----------



## ej73 (Mar 26, 2016)

One question before I do this tomorrow, as I now am the owner of two Easter hams!

Would you smoke the 7.5 lb. bone-in shank or the boneless 7 lb'er?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2016)

Mr Parx said:


> Just a quick note to say I used your instructions as a base, kind of winged it on the glaze, but OH MY is this delicious!  The instructions really took all the reluctance out of me, and one thing you do that I wish everyone did, is give a *time-stamped play-by-play*, to give an idea of how quickly/slowly to expect the temps to rise.
> 
> It made my decision to smoke today and serve tomorrow, and I know you saved me from some impatient, hungry Easter guests.
> 
> ...


Thank You Very Much, Parx!!

I Appreciate those kind words!!

I'm smoking a New one tomorrow!

Bear


EJ73 said:


> One question before I do this tomorrow, as I now am the owner of two Easter hams!
> 
> Would you smoke the 7.5 lb. bone-in shank or the boneless 7 lb'er?


You can probably get more meat out of the Boneless, but the Bone-in will taste better (More Fat).

Bear


----------



## waverz (Mar 26, 2016)

Going to eat like kings tomorrow!

Thanks Bear!













20160326_205737.jpg



__ waverz
__ Mar 26, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2016)

Old Bones said:


> It looks as if there is going to be a lot of the "Bear's Double Smoke Hams" being made tomorrow.  I think my first smoked ham was a few days after your first posting and we were hooked..   We make around 10 smoked hams during the year for our use a several more for friends.   Nothing like a few fried eggs with some double smoke ham along the side or Mac and Cheese with a few smoked ham chunks added to set it off. I'll save some of the smaller pieces and grind them up and she'll later use that in her deviled eggs.   Today I'm smoking a few hard boiled eggs for her potato salad and a few cheese sticks to snack on.
> 
> This morning I took out a frozen package of ground double smoke ham for tomorrows deviled eggs and tomorrow like many of the others on this site I'll be doing another Bear's Double Smoked Ham.
> 
> ...


Thank You for the beautiful words, John!!

I'm really glad you like my Step by Steps & are getting good use out of them----That's what I did them for!!

I have an 11+ pound Ham Shank end in right now, since 9 AM.

Have a Great Easter

Bear


waverz said:


> Going to eat like kings tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks Bear!
> 
> ...


That looks Perfect !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## desertsubi (Mar 27, 2016)

Put mine on at 430 this morning expecting an 8 hour journey. Only managed to take 4 hours to get to 135, at 220° so I put the glaze on and in another hour pulled it.  So amazing, makes me want to buy another today and do it again.

Thanks for the write up, love SMF...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2016)

desertsubi said:


> Put mine on at 430 this morning expecting an 8 hour journey. Only managed to take 4 hours to get to 135, at 220° so I put the glaze on and in another hour pulled it. So amazing, makes me want to buy another today and do it again.
> 
> Thanks for the write up, love SMF...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank You!!

Glad you like it !!

I just ate some of my new one. 

Put it in at 9 AM. Smoked it mostly at about 210°. Bumped it to 230° later. 

Ended up taking about 7 hours to 247°.

Dang Good. Be posting it in a couple days.

Bear


----------



## old bones (Mar 27, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I just ate some of my new one.
> 
> Put it in at 9 AM. Smoked it mostly at about 210°. Bumped it to 230° later.
> 
> ...


----------



## ej73 (Mar 27, 2016)

And she's done and served - a hit!

Here's how it went:

7.5 lb'er, boneless.

Cut a few slits.

Rubbed Honey Dijon all over, then sprinkled brown sugar.

Smoker around 230-240 all day, WSM 18.5"

Hickory and Apple woods.

Placed raw bacon and some ham fat in a pan on the top grate with holes cut in it to drip down.

After 2 hours, sprayed pineapple juice and wrapped the ham in foil.

After 1 more hour, sprayed again and added a heavier dose of brown sugar, leaving the foil vented.

After 1 more hour, pulled it and let it rest 25 minutes.

Sliced and served - it had that nice little hint of extra smoke, and the glaze was fantastic.

Thanks for inspiring this ham success today!













Screen Shot 2016-03-27 at 7.06.52 PM.png



__ ej73
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2016)

Outstanding looking Hams John & EJ73 !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm Proud I had a little to do with your Great Success!

Keep up the Great Work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## billyboy402 (May 1, 2016)

Just wanted to drop in and say i used your step-by-step yesterday for my first double smoked ham and my family loved it, what a treat. One of my 6 year old twins and his 12 year old sister tore into it like a Christmas present. I have learned so much from following these and wanted to thank you again for the time and effort you put into sharing these with us.













IMAG1739.jpg



__ billyboy402
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## gary s (May 1, 2016)

Nice Job Billy Boy    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2016)

BillyBoy402 said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say i used your step-by-step yesterday for my first double smoked ham and my family loved it, what a treat. One of my 6 year old twins and his 12 year old sister tore into it like a Christmas present. I have learned so much from following these and wanted to thank you again for the time and effort you put into sharing these with us.


Thank You Billy!!

That makes my day---It's always nice to be Appreciated.

And I'm glad you All like my Step by Steps!!

Bear


----------



## gearjammer (May 2, 2016)

Good job Billy, very nice.

Dang, I sure do love that ham.

I know exactly how your kids felt.

     Ed


----------



## adam15 (Oct 25, 2016)

Just tried a ham this weekend using your guide and turned out fantastic! Thanks for the great step-by-step


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2016)

Adam15 said:


> Just tried a ham this weekend using your guide and turned out fantastic! Thanks for the great step-by-step


That's Great Adam!!

That's the only Ham we eat here any more. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I love Bear's double smoked ham and it's the only we do one anymore. One question: we do our Thanksging on Sunday but due to lack of smoker space, I need to do the ham Saturday. Should I just pull it out of the fridge on Sunday and bring it to room temp or is it better to slowly heat it back up to an IT of 145? Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> I love Bear's double smoked ham and it's the only we do one anymore. One question: we do our Thanksging on Sunday but due to lack of smoker space, I need to do the ham Saturday. Should I just pull it out of the fridge on Sunday and bring it to room temp or is it better to slowly heat it back up to an IT of 145? Thanks.


Thank You!!!

Glad you like it.

I would Heat it up in the oven, just the way you would have if you just bought it fully smoked, and I would cover it good with foil for the last hour or so, to limit the hardening of the Bark.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Nov 22, 2016)

@Bearcarver

I made this recipe without a glaze at the end with a Hickory pre-smoked uncooked ham.  One row of Todd's Hickory pellets in the AMNPS lasted four hours then another three and a half w/o smoke to get to 145*F IT.  Great ham bone with Northern or your favorite beans.   So simple and so good. 

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr K said:


> @Bearcarver
> 
> I made this recipe without a glaze at the end with a Hickory pre-smoked uncooked ham.  One row of Todd's Hickory pellets in the AMNPS lasted four hours then another three and a half w/o smoke to get to 145*F IT.  Great ham bone with Northern or your favorite beans.   So simple and so good.
> 
> -Kurt


Sounds Great, Kurt !!

That's the kind of things I like to do.----Simple & Tasty!

Double Smoked Hams are just That.

Bear


----------



## engelsal (Dec 14, 2016)

Last Christmas we smoked a store-bought ham similar to the one you had. We did a mustard glaze and spices rub. When the ham was done, it tasted delicious, but it was SO salty it was nearly inedible. Our rub did not have much salt in it, so did the smoking intensify the saltiness or did we just buy a bum ham? We're wary of doing another one this year...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2016)

engelsal said:


> Last Christmas we smoked a store-bought ham similar to the one you had. We did a mustard glaze and spices rub. When the ham was done, it tasted delicious, but it was SO salty it was nearly inedible. Our rub did not have much salt in it, so did the smoking intensify the saltiness or did we just buy a bum ham? We're wary of doing another one this year...


Hmmm, I never did a Mustard & Spices rub glaze, but it wouldn't take much sodium to throw the flavor over the line of too salty, because some Hams could be near the limit of salt in the brine they used.

I never had that problem, but I don't add anything to my glaze that contains any sodium.

*I wouldn't be wary of Double Smoking another one---Just make sure you don't add any salt or sodium at all to what is already there.*

I have never had one that was already too salty before I started, or after.

The only way Smoking could intensify the salt flavor would be if you cooked it so long that you cooked a lot of the water out, because if a lot of water leaves, the salt stays, raising the percent of salt per pound. But I seriously don't believe you did that---It would have made the Ham very dry.

Hope that helps.

Bear


----------



## 84bob (Dec 24, 2016)

I am a newbie and trying your recipe today. New to the AMNPS but will give it a try.I have a MES 40 and noticed that your MES was fairly clean on the inside.How often do you clean it and with what,The book says to clean it after every use.


----------



## sev- (Dec 25, 2016)

Christmas ham thanks to your step by step. Appreciate the easy guides for everything!












20161225_130306.jpg



__ sev-
__ Dec 25, 2016


----------



## bob95065 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have my Bear style double smoked spiral cut ham in the smoker.  It's been in there since 11AM.  Guests will be here for dinner tonight.  I am looking forward to it.  Thanks for posting the glaze recipe.


----------



## inferno12 (Dec 25, 2016)

It's been a while since I have been here but decided to give this double smoke ham a go today. I followed Bears directions except I used the glaze packet that cam with the ham. It turned out better than I expected. Thank you Bear for this great step by step instruction. 

There wasn't enough fat on this particular cut so I added some bacon to the top pan. 












IMG_8990.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 25, 2016





Just before the glaze












IMG_8991.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 25, 2016





Added the glaze but it was so cold outside it solidified. This is the finished product 












IMG_8993.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 25, 2016






By far the best ham I have ever had!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2016)

84bob said:


> I am a newbie and trying your recipe today. New to the AMNPS but will give it a try.I have a MES 40 and noticed that your MES was fairly clean on the inside.How often do you clean it and with what,The book says to clean it after every use.


Thank You Bob!!

The MES in the picture is pretty new---That's why it wasn't black inside yet.

Mrs Bear washes the Grill Racks after every use, if meat will touch them.

I clean the glass in the door before each Smoke, Wash my bottom pan & water pan after the foil gets really bad, and put new foil on them.

I always check the walls & ceiling inside for anything loose that could fall on my food. If any is loose, I rub it with a Rag or brush until it falls off, before I put the clean racks & food in.

I also clean on & around the two sensors on the back wall occasionally.

Don't listen to everything it says in that book----The writer probably never even used an MES.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2016)

Sev- said:


> Christmas ham thanks to your step by step. Appreciate the easy guides for everything!


Thank You Sev- !!

Glad you like my Step by Steps!

Your Ham looks Great !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2016)

Bob95065 said:


> I have my Bear style double smoked spiral cut ham in the smoker. It's been in there since 11AM. Guests will be here for dinner tonight. I am looking forward to it. Thanks for posting the glaze recipe.


Thanks Bob!!

Glad you like it !

Bear


Inferno12 said:


> It's been a while since I have been here but decided to give this double smoke ham a go today. I followed Bears directions except I used the glaze packet that cam with the ham. It turned out better than I expected. Thank you Bear for this great step by step instruction.
> 
> There wasn't enough fat on this particular cut so I added some bacon to the top pan.
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir!!

Looks Great !!

Nice Job!

Bear


----------



## jipnsmoke (Feb 18, 2017)

Bear, just want to say I did a shank ham as you did with the basting pan on top. Turned out great. Self basting. You are the man. lol Thanks for your post. I don't know how to give you points but I would give 5 for that idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2017)

jipnsmoke said:


> Bear, just want to say I did a shank ham as you did with the basting pan on top. Turned out great. Self basting. You are the man. lol Thanks for your post. I don't know how to give you points but I would give 5 for that idea.


Thank You Sir!!

So simple, but works so good !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2017)

I did this right before the server change and forgot to tell you  how good it turned out . I think that is the best ham I have ever eaten . Shop n sav had them for .99 a lb. Bought 2 . 

I trimmed and put the fat above , but didn't score it or do the glaze . It was incredible . 
I used oak and hickory pellets with apple and hickory chips mixed in . 12 " tube / mailbox .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for letting me Know, Chopsaw!!

Isn't it amazing how good we can make a 99 cent Ham taste?!?!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2017)

The bone and some trimmings are in the freezer , can't wait for some beans . 

Thx Bud .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> The bone and some trimmings are in the freezer , can't wait for some beans .
> 
> Thx Bud .



Yup---Here's what we do with the Bone & Trimmings:

*Double Smoked Ham & Beans*


Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 14, 2017)

Dang Bear, I'm going to need to try all of your step-by step recipes - they all sound fantastic!

Maybe you should offer cooking classes at your local community college ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank You PZ !!
I'm too busy fixing my Step by Steps, of which I'm now about 80% Done.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## ggreen (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been lurking (and learning) on this website for a year or two.  I signed up today because I smoked this ham for work and it was the best ham I've ever eaten.  I got so many compliments.  I believe everyone who ate it told me how great it was.  I signed up today so that I could tell you, thank you.  Thank you for your service, and thank you for sharing your knowledge.  You guys with knowledge and wisdom make us guys with neither look good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2017)

ggreen said:


> I've been lurking (and learning) on this website for a year or two.  I signed up today because I smoked this ham for work and it was the best ham I've ever eaten.  I got so many compliments.  I believe everyone who ate it told me how great it was.  I signed up today so that I could tell you, thank you.  Thank you for your service, and thank you for sharing your knowledge.  You guys with knowledge and wisdom make us guys with neither look good.




Thank You for letting me know & for the nice compliments!!
I tell everybody these are easily the Best Hams I've ever eaten, but the only people who agree are all the ones who have tried it.:)
They are also the cheapest, because we can turn the cheapest Ham into the Very Best.

Thanks again,
Bear


----------



## wnctracker (Dec 25, 2017)

Giving your instructions a try right now. Added some smoked hog jowls to the pan for extra drippings!!  Can't wait. On hour 4....


----------



## bertman (Dec 25, 2017)

Bear, I look to your posts for advice every chance I get, but thanks to you, I am a legend in my home today. I followed these instructions for the double smoked ham, and my parents, wife, and son were AMAZED! I am a huge fan of ham, but you may have ruined ham in any other form for me! Great advice once again, and thanks for sharing your infinite wisdom and experience so willingly.


----------



## petehalsted (Dec 26, 2017)

Day 2 of my two day Christmas smoke, and stocking the freezer with smoked goodies. I picked up a presmoked ham to give Bears step by step a try. But of course I ain't good at follow step by steps.

First I bought a partially deboned ham, so there was not skin and fat to trim off and use Bear's basting trick on. I did trim off the hard smoked exterior (I am sure there is a technical term for this but I don't know what) of the ham anyway, figuring that would help my smoke get into the ham. Since I couldn't use the basting trick, I spritzed with apple cider every 30 minutes, until I put the glazed on at 135. Pulled at 145.

Where I REALLY went wrong was trying to come up with my own glaze. I have had pineapple in a few Caribbean / Cuban dishes and love it, so I figured if I could create a pineapple glaze, some smoked would be great. I tossed some crushed pineapple, brown sugar and nutmeg in a bowl and mixed it, but where I messed up was I felt I needed to get it mixed better so added a bit of apple cider, which in turn made it to thin. The part I got to stick to the top was FANTASTIC, but it has to be more of a syrup to stick, and I suspect the weight of the pineapple would slide off regardless. Someone smarter than me please chip in and let me know how to pull off a glaze with pineapple in it.

Used the last of the Pitmaster's Choice pellets Todd included with my AMNPS. The end result was great, definitely a much better smoked ham than the original was.






The ham after it got N'ked






Seared up what I trimmed off for breakfast with some fried eggs, just don't tell my cardiologist. Sure had been a while since I had a real fried egg!






And the money shot. It was great and that bit of pineapple at the top was exactly what I was going for, just not enough of it. Its all sliced up and in Foodsaver bags and in the freezer now, for some Panini's at some point in the future.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2017)

petehalsted said:


> Day 2 of my two day Christmas smoke, and stocking the freezer with smoked goodies. I picked up a presmoked ham to give Bears step by step a try. But of course I ain't good at follow step by steps.
> 
> First I bought a partially deboned ham, so there was not skin and fat to trim off and use Bear's basting trick on. I did trim off the hard smoked exterior (I am sure there is a technical term for this but I don't know what) of the ham anyway, figuring that would help my smoke get into the ham. Since I couldn't use the basting trick, I spritzed with apple cider every 30 minutes, until I put the glazed on at 135. Pulled at 145.
> 
> Where I REALLY went wrong was trying to come up with my own glaze. I have had pineapple in a few Caribbean / Cuban dishes and love it, so I figured if I could create a pineapple glaze, some smoked would be great. I tossed some crushed pineapple, brown sugar and nutmeg in a bowl and mixed it, but where I messed up was I felt I needed to get it mixed better so added a bit of apple cider, which in turn made it to thin. The part I got to stick to the top was FANTASTIC, but it has to be more of a syrup to stick, *and I suspect the weight of the pineapple would slide off regardless. Someone smarter than me please chip in and let me know how to pull off a glaze with pineapple in it.*




When it comes time to glaze (135°), quickly put a bunch of Pineapple Rings all over the upper half of the ham, fastened with Toothpicks. Then use the glaze I posted at the start of this thread & pour it right over the top half of the ham, including over the pineapple slices.


Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank Bear, I will give that a try next time. Although the words quickly, pineapple and glaze all in the same sentence sounds like a recipe for a mess with me LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2017)

petehalsted said:


> Thank Bear, I will give that a try next time. Although the words quickly, pineapple and glaze all in the same sentence sounds like a recipe for a mess with me LOL



Yeah---I didn't word that too good.
I would remove the Pan with the Ham in it at 135°.
Then put the Rings & Glaze on, and when it's all coated, put it back in.
That way it's easier to put the rings on, and you won't lose a lot of heat, like you would trying to do it with the door open.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2017)

bertman said:


> Bear, I look to your posts for advice every chance I get, but thanks to you, I am a legend in my home today. I followed these instructions for the double smoked ham, and my parents, wife, and son were AMAZED! I am a huge fan of ham, but you may have ruined ham in any other form for me! Great advice once again, and thanks for sharing your infinite wisdom and experience so willingly.



That's Great !!
I love it when folks give this Double Smoked Ham a try, and find out I don't steer anybody wrong.

These Double Smoked Hams Rock!!!:)

Bear


----------



## wnctracker (Dec 26, 2017)

The ham I did yesterday was simply delicious. But today for leftovers I think was even better!!  Thanks!!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 26, 2017)

wnctracker said:


> The ham I did yesterday was simply delicious. But today for leftovers I think was even better!!  Thanks!!


Well you are right . It's awesome out of the smoker . For left over , I heat up a pot of BBQ sauce , just warm , and put some sliced DBL smoked ham  in to just heat it up . Then on a burger bun ,,, heaven , just no words for how great that is . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2017)

wnctracker said:


> The ham I did yesterday was simply delicious. But today for leftovers I think was even better!!  Thanks!!





chopsaw said:


> Well you are right . It's awesome out of the smoker . For left over , I heat up a pot of BBQ sauce , just warm , and put some sliced DBL smoked ham  in to just heat it up . Then on a burger bun ,,, heaven , just no words for how great that is . .





That's Great !!
You guys really know how to cheer the Bear Up !!
Thanks for the Nice Comments!!

Bear


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Dec 31, 2017)

all ready for new years day tradition down south. smoked ham, black eyed peas, cabbage, corn bread and whatever else my kids bring over.  gonna fire up my mes30 bout daylight thirty and try to duplicate your recipe bear.. my shank could pass as the other one off of the same hog..


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2017)

That's Great, JB !!
I think you'll find my method a whole lot better than those instructions on the Ham Package!!

Give an "After Consumption" report please!!

Bear


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 1, 2018)

sho will bear...ground control to major tom, we are fixin to lift off...


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh my goodness. Bear-meister, I went exactly by your script and it finished about 20 minutes earlier  than the time you used. it was/is so delish.  even had a request for scrambled eggs and ham mixed in this morning. a delightful pairing. just enough left for three or four sammies.. thanks for your help..jb


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

That's Great JB !!!
Looks Mighty Tasty Too!!
Hard to believe you can have Ham that Fantastic for 99 cents a pound, isn't it?!?!

Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 6, 2018)

Did my second double smoked ham. This one was a shank ham from Win-Dixie (smithfield) or first one was just butt portion from Publix.

Although still good, it wasn't over the top good like the first one we did. It is a touch salty and I sure didn't enjoy trying to figure out how to cut it down into pieces that would still produce decent slices. I have a gallon bag of the pieces I used for "self basting" plus the bone that will become ham and beans this week, perhaps after making that I will change my mind but right now we have decided we will pay the extra and do just butt portions for double smoking in the future.

It isn't glistening like it should in the pic because I forgot to take a shot before putting it in the fridge overnight. And then I bagged up one stack of slices before taking that pic. Guess I was getting tired !

Six 12 oz bags in the freezer. We had ham and eggs for breakfast, I used some for 2 more cuban sandwiches yesterday, and still enough "pieces" in the fridge for ham and eggs this AM.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks Great, Pete!!
Nice Job!
Each one I do, I get better at carving it.
Only tip I can think of would be once you have all the meat off, take a picture of the bone that's left.
Then save that picture for when you carve the next one.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 24, 2018)

I just did my third double smoked ham for an early Christmas gathering. It was a smash hit! Even non ham lovers carried on about it. The best part is the fact my fussy daughter asked me to do another for Christmas day at her house.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've been wanting to do one for years but all I got from her were funny looks and No Way I hate smoked stuff. My Grandkids are already hooked.
A huge Thank You to Mrs. Bear for the glaze recipe. Perfect.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2018)

doubles shooter said:


> I just did my third double smoked ham for an early Christmas gathering. It was a smash hit! Even non ham lovers carried on about it. The best part is the fact my fussy daughter asked me to do another for Christmas day at her house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You DS !!
I'm real glad you're enjoying these, because I sure do!!

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 29, 2018)

I nailed another one for Christmas day. Now it's the family's favorite.





Just for grins and giggles the next day, I looked at the hams at my local store and I found a 10 pound shank for $.49/pound. Too bad it was the only one or I would have emptied the cooler.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2018)

doubles shooter said:


> I nailed another one for Christmas day. Now it's the family's favorite.
> 
> Just for grins and giggles the next day, I looked at the hams at my local store and I found a 10 pound shank for $.49/pound. Too bad it was the only one or I would have emptied the cooler.




Now you're making me Hungry!!!

Bear


----------



## Smokin' Hot JB (Dec 25, 2019)

"Best ham I ever ate!"


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2019)

Smokin' Hot JB said:


> "Best ham I ever ate!"




LOL---Seems to be the opinion from ALL who have tried a Double Smoked Ham.

Glad you enjoyed it!!

Bear


----------



## 4thLaker (Jan 2, 2020)

My wife isn't big on smoked meat, but I smoked an 8.5 lb ham on my 22 WSM over my holiday break following these general directions and she LOVED it!  Enough so that she asked that I smoke a 2nd 11 lb ham for when the family came over for Christmas.  Both came out awesome, though the larger ham smoked faster than the prior one (by several hours).   The family loved it too so I think this recipe will be a staple around here over future holidays.  We've since been using up the rest of the smoked ham making soups, sandwiches, etc...  Great stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2020)

4thLaker said:


> My wife isn't big on smoked meat, but I smoked an 8.5 lb ham on my 22 WSM over my holiday break following these general directions and she LOVED it!  Enough so that she asked that I smoke a 2nd 11 lb ham for when the family came over for Christmas.  Both came out awesome, though the larger ham smoked faster than the prior one (by several hours).   The family loved it too so I think this recipe will be a staple around here over future holidays.  We've since been using up the rest of the smoked ham making soups, sandwiches, etc...  Great stuff!




That's Great, 4th Laker!!
It's hard to dislike Smoked Meat after eating some Double Smoked Ham!

Bear


----------

